# M3 BMW - driven through a hedge & faded paint



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Posting in showroom as I'm not a pro detailer, just help out a few friends now & then so just do a handfull of cars a year :thumb: > good that's cleared up.

Good friend of mine who does work on the merc calls me up. 'Jay I just picked up this M3 and it needs a bit of your TLC, think it's been driven through a hedge, oh and the paint is meant to be red' >

We scratch each others back so to say so said ok I'll take a butchers...

Hmmm ok. let's go and have a look..

Few pics of condition before: eh up! a bit swirly, covered in RDS and multiple colours of red !! - work was undertaken over 2 days





































Bit of overpolish at one occasion !









The flared wings on the fron of these M3's take some abuse > hedges galore









Few more general condition:



























So on with the show - consisted of complete initial paint thickness check then Snowfoam wash down, decontamination, snow foam rinse again, rinse then clay, 2bm wash, towel dry, tape up, enhancement, snowfoam rinse, rinse, towel dry then LSP.

Products used:
Elite Snowfoam
Megs APC
3M clay
Tardis
Iron x
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
AS HS
Surfex HD
303 Aerospace
LTT leather ultra foam & protect
3M FC, SE & Ultra
AF Tripple
#22 as LSP

Foam me up 









Tightwork & excess polish removal









Tar Removal









Oh & quick engine clean > Megs APC, Surfex HD & 303 


















Grilles removed to be sprayed Matt black









Interior cleaned down, hoovered and Leather cleaned protected with LTT


















Car was all cleaned down again, taped up & polished, refined using 3MFC, SE, & Ultra

During :









Sorry not too many during as was just craking on.

But after a couple of days work I was left with this :thumb:









































































Remember that scratched up front wing....



















and the 'money shot' :thumb:










Thanks for looking


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice.
Great job.


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Great job  

You don't have any photos from the during on the interior? 
I was particularly interested in the cleaning of the seats with LTT. 

cheers


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous car. How the hell do people let it get like that?. Amazing transformation though. Great work.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

jesus that is red+red lol. Love these cars, starting to come in at a reasonable price now as well for what they are!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround!

Quite an unusual colour for an M3. 

Ben


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fab job.
Love the red interior


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunner! Love Imola Red - looks amazing!

Red on Red might be a bit much for me though!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Fab job.
> Love the red interior


I concur, the red leather is really nice.

It's a shame people let cars get in this condition, but I dare say, not everyone is as conscientious as we are.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic job, looks stunning !! :thumb:

Another BIG Imola red fan here


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job J


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Nice job there 

P00r type R being towed away in the bk round


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice work dude,

Was hoping it was an E30 when i read the title.

Still a nice car though.:thumb:



Russ


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great turnaround!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Jay. Should of shouted, I would of popped down for the day :thumb:..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate, looks much better now.


----------



## tifosotony (Nov 20, 2008)

Great work on a great car.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking nice Jay! A slight bumper gap on the final pic, but I'm guessing that was there before :thumb:

No toothpicks on this one? :lol:

And forgive my ignorance, why are you a DW supporter... is that purely for supporting the forum purposes?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice work. Don't see too many red ones about


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Imola red is a great colour. Fantastic correction job. Someone should make the owner aware that the oil cap is the wrong one for the car, just in case they want to get the correct one for it.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

wow! What compound did you use? Excellent job there :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top banana, well done, great results.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

great work dude and great results! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there matey
Cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

You are not a pro...but work like one :thumb:

Very nice job


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks brand new!! Great job!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

dubber said:


> wow! What compound did you use? Excellent job there :thumb:


All 3M :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Turnaround!


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

E46 M3. My one of my favourite cars ever. Especially when they look like that!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome job!


----------



## aelara (May 3, 2011)

Red looks so nice when its fully detailed. Don't you agree?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking 100% better! Well done!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work mate, amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work and car looks stunning, using some good gear on it


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

wow....looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice job mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks very nice...


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Stunner! Love Imola Red - looks amazing!
> 
> Red on Red might be a bit much for me though!





awallacee30 said:


> Fantastic job, looks stunning !! :thumb:
> 
> Another BIG Imola red fan here


yep, gorgeous colour. that & phoenix yellow :argie:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, nice to see it bought back to its full glory. :argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work this one and would have replied earlier, viewed the thread at work but had some red X images, same at home so not sure what's happening there.......

Really added some life back into it and it looks awesome, don't see many in that colour and it's a brave combo with the red leather inside.........:doublesho

Cracking finish though and thanks for sharing, maybe see you later on.........:wave:


----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice work man!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning work, really brought it back to life


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You turned that around mate, really nice to see, not many red E46 M3's around. Very shiny Racing Tank :thumb: :thumb:

Love those wheels on the E46's :thumb:


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Much better.


----------

